# Int in Char umwandeln



## Nasenbaer (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich int in char umwandeln kann?Mit_
int a;
char b;
a = 5;
b = (char)a;_
kommt nicht das raus was ich haben wollte  Statt der 5 befindet sich dann nämlich das Zeichen mit dem ACII-Code 5 in "b"


Mfg Nasenbaer


----------



## Xeragon (20. Dezember 2001)

Also entweder mit der Funktion itoa() oder, wenn du nur eine Ziffer hast geht auch: char ch = (char)n+'0';


----------



## Kimble (22. Dezember 2001)

#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
   char a='A';
   cout << "Das Zeichen " << a << " hat den Wert " << (int)(a);
}

So mach ich das immer!


----------



## Kimble (22. Dezember 2001)

*re*

oh,
hab mich verlesen!

du willst ja int in char umwandeln:
dann musst du's so machen:
int a=5;
cout << "Der Wert ist " << (char)(a) << endl;


----------

